

AdGrok is joining Twitter - mceachen
http://adgrok.com/adgrok-is-joining-twitter/

======
g123g
What about your loyal users? Are they supposed to fend for themselves now?
These types of exits create bad precedents for other startups and will make
customers wary of using services from the newer companies.

How about open sourcing some of your code if possible?

~~~
dmazin
This really was kind of shitty of them. On the one hand, I understand the
excitement of being acquired by Twitter. One the other, that was really shitty
and, to be honest, seems very unprofessional to me. People should be in it to
produce long-term services and get paid by customers, not by providing a
service for a little bit, getting people dependent on it, and then yanking it
out when it's profitable to do so.

~~~
muhfuhkuh
So, if adgrok were to, for example, not provide _nearly_ as equitable terms as
competitors, would you stay out of loyalty or bolt for the better deal?

Just to let you off the hook, neither answer would really justify your harsh
(almost personal) criticism of what seems to be a pretty straightforward
business acquisition.

------
RobIsIT
So far, Twitter has been invading third-party developers who have built
extensions of their system. From apps that hold users (TweetDeck) to those
that facilitate extended service (URL shortening, image hosting), to date,
Twitter has been carefully identifying what their users consider valuable and
bringing those features, functions and complete applications under Twitter's
privately owned umbrella.

AdGrok is a departure from this logic. Why did Twitter buy AdGrok (other then
the stellar team)?

Google monetized their core product not by bowing to paid placement but rather
in building a robust ad network to compliment it. Is this what Twitter is
doing?

~~~
simonw
"AdGrok is a departure from this logic. Why did Twitter buy AdGrok (other then
the stellar team)?"

Probably for the stellar team.

~~~
adw
As they did with DabbleDB and Values of N (I Want Sandy). Both cool products,
neither had overwhelming traction, both shut down when the deal closed.

------
ashbrahma
It's time for someone to start a new company replicating what AdGrok did!!

~~~
glasner
Working on it...

~~~
pclark
can you elaborate?

~~~
glasner
Truthfully, I felt a bit spammy on the last past, but you can email me at the
address in my profile.

~~~
pclark
I'm not actually interested in it personally, I just felt like it'd be in your
interest to elaborate on your plans and include a sign up page, as I imagine
there is quite a few AdGrok users here that'll be looking for an alternative.

------
Mc_Big_G
Congrats to Adgrock, but selfishly unhappy about this. I was really looking
forward to trying Adgrok in a few weeks when I launch my next site.

Any suggestions for alternatives?

~~~
jcampbell1
Based on their site, it looks like Adgrok was an alternate front end to
Adwords. If you want to learn PPC/Adwords, the best tool to use is Adwords.
Adwords is complex and it is not something you can figure out how to use
correctly in an afternoon. Dedicated a few days to learn the terminology and
the intricacies of the system.

------
peterzakin
congrats!

